# Gimmick Ideas



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

As much as we bad mouth the creative writers of the WWE, making a gimmick is a very difficult thing to do. I wanted to make a thread to see if we can do any better. Here's my idea...

Doppleganger gimmick: He does not have his own music, he used everybody elses music and gets a cheap pop continuously trolling the audience (just imagine the undertaker music going off and he doesn't come out). Constantly says he can do his opponents moves better than they can. His finisher is to steal the opponents finisher. Cocky and unoriginal. Seems like a gimmick that can get a heel some major heat.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> As much as we bad mouth the creative writers of the WWE, making a gimmick is a very difficult thing to do. I wanted to make a thread to see if we can do any better. Here's my idea...
> 
> *Doppleganger gimmick: He does not have his own music, he used everybody elses music and gets a cheap pop continuously trolling the audience (just imagine the undertaker music going off and he doesn't come out). Constantly says he can do his opponents moves better than they can. His finisher is to steal the opponents finisher. Cocky and unoriginal. Seems like a gimmick that can get a heel some major heat.*


----------



## saaam121 (Apr 18, 2008)

a gimmick based on steve jobs


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


>


ence why coming up with one is so tough. I didn't even know they did this already.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ten Gimmicks:

1. A rich face who buys air-time for his overlooked low card friends, so they can get exposure. And pays heels to not interfere in their matches.

2. A gangster tweener who gets hired to attack and injure popular faces, and uses the money to help low income families. Bonus points if WWE legit helps people and does segments on it.

3. A non-wrestling heel who scouts all wrestlers, knows their weaknesses, and trades that information to heels willing to do a favors for him.

4. An old American patriot heel who abuses only American faces in attempt to toughen them up, as he's disgusted by how soft he thinks Americans are becoming.

5. A animal-loving face who brings various cute animals to the ring. A new animal every week. 

6. A golfer heel who dresses in golfer attire and brings his golf clubs to matches, and uses them to cheat and win. Also has a caddy for extra help. Can have mini-golf challenges for crowd members, where if someone beats him they win a prize. But each prize is a trick, like broken WWE collectibles or fake money with the heel's face printed on it.

7. A college student face who fights to keep his job in WWE to help pay for his tuition, while he's still enrolled in school. Bonus points if he does segments from his school campus, including parties and funny things that happen in his dorm.

8. A heel on a quest to find a second wife, because his kayfabe wife at home isn't woman enough for him, but he's too lazy to get a divorce. He tries to seduce both the divas and the female members of the crowd. Even inviting women into the ring to propose to them.

9. A smark hero heel who hates the current WWE, and does everything he can to ruin their shows. Like shutting off the lights at random, sabotaging the ring so it's unusable, screwing with their video packages and music, kidnapping top stars, hacking their website, stealing cameras, etc.

10. A monster heel, prisoner who works for WWE as part of a work release program. Only being allowed out of prison to do shows, then going back. Police could escort him to the ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ten Gimmicks:
> 
> 5. A animal-loving face who brings various cute animals to the ring. A new animal every week.


You had good ideas with these gimmicks, but I honestly think that they're all too much thinking for the WWE. Gimmicks anymore don't have a background story more than two sentences. But I really loved #5. Sounds very 80s, but also sounds pretty funny.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

An openly gay wrestler who doesn't dress/act like a joke, even being badass and a serious contender.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ten Gimmicks:
> 
> 1. A rich face who buys air-time for his overlooked low card friends, so they can get exposure. And pays heels to not interfere in their matches.
> 
> ...



I like #1 and #7.

1. Could easily be added to Ted DiBiase's current character.

7. Sounds like a good idea to utilize the boyish looking model types. I would assume that the kid would not work house shows in order to give the impression that he IS in school, and would only appear on TV sporadically.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ten Gimmicks:
> 
> 
> 3. A non-wrestling heel who scouts all wrestlers, knows their weaknesses, and trades that information to heels willing to do a favors for him.
> ...


I liked those three.

3. I think Ricardo Rodriguez would fit the role.
4. Daniel Bryan when he was with the clean-cut image.
10.Brodus Clay.


----------



## MoneyClip (Dec 11, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> 2. A gangster tweener who gets hired to attack and injure popular faces, and uses the money to help low income families. Bonus points if WWE legit helps people and does segments on it.
> 
> 8. A heel on a quest to find a second wife, because his kayfabe wife at home isn't woman enough for him, but he's too lazy to get a divorce. He tries to seduce both the divas and the female members of the crowd. Even inviting women into the ring to propose to them.


I lol'd at these two. I think these would be absolute gold in the WWE. I'm picturing a thuggish Robin Hood. This could seriously save JTG's career. BOOK IT!!


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

A nerdy/perfectionist type who uses calculations and angles to anticipate his every move, he cuts a promo before every match and gives an analysis on his opponent and an alloted time in which he feels he can beat them in, his finisher can involve him making mental measurements on his starting point and where the opponent should land, after each victory he tells his opppnents where they went wrongand then places a calling card on their chests and tells them to call him if they want advise. 

Whenever he makes a mistake he repeats the move and makes it right, if something is out of place or incorrect backsltage he'll find the need to correct it, he hates lesser people who are lazy or sloppy in their ring work and if a match is poor or something goes wrong he'll come out to ringside and shout instructions on thr mic or will sit on commentary and point out little mistakes that occur throughout.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ten Gimmicks:
> 
> 1. A rich face who buys air-time for his overlooked low card friends, so they can get exposure. And pays heels to not interfere in their matches.
> 
> ...


I really like #4. The only problem is finding an old patriot face that can still go. Hacksaw, Slaughter, Hulk, etc. are too old. If Angle ever came back to WWE this might fit him well. Comes out just snapping the ankles of any young American.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

@ Arcanine: need a very good wrestler for that but i like the idea, could work for someone like Danyel Bryan for example, or Austin Aries.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Joshi said:


> An openly gay wrestler who doesn't dress/act like a joke, even being badass and a serious contender.


That's not a gimmick... that's being no different from a vanilla hetero guy, honestly.



Arcanine said:


> A nerdy/perfectionist type who uses calculations and angles to anticipate his every move, he cuts a promo before every match and gives an analysis on his opponent and an alloted time in which he feels he can beat them in, his finisher can involve him making mental measurements on his starting point and where the opponent should land, after each victory he tells his opppnents where they went wrongand then places a calling card on their chests and tells them to call him if they want advise.
> 
> Whenever he makes a mistake he repeats the move and makes it right, if something is out of place or incorrect backsltage he'll find the need to correct it, he hates lesser people who are lazy or sloppy in their ring work and if a match is poor or something goes wrong he'll come out to ringside and shout instructions on thr mic or will sit on commentary and point out little mistakes that occur throughout.


This is pretty fucking great.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> 6. A golfer heel who dresses in golfer attire and brings his golf clubs to matches, and uses them to cheat and win. Also has a caddy for extra help. Can have mini-golf challenges for crowd members, where if someone beats him they win a prize. But each prize is a trick, like broken WWE collectibles or fake money with the heel's face printed on it.


 Pretty much the Kerwin White and Nick Nemeth caddy gimmick a few years ago, liking the prizes addition though, would work well on kids XD


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Arcanine said:


> A nerdy/perfectionist type who uses calculations and angles to anticipate his every move, he cuts a promo before every match and gives an analysis on his opponent and an alloted time in which he feels he can beat them in, his finisher can involve him making mental measurements on his starting point and where the opponent should land, after each victory he tells his opppnents where they went wrongand then places a calling card on their chests and tells them to call him if they want advise.
> 
> Whenever he makes a mistake he repeats the move and makes it right, if something is out of place or incorrect backsltage he'll find the need to correct it, he hates lesser people who are lazy or sloppy in their ring work and if a match is poor or something goes wrong he'll come out to ringside and shout instructions on thr mic or will sit on commentary and point out little mistakes that occur throughout.


This is actually pure gold.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

the anti-sex gimmick the person's not gay by he would be cutting promos about how sex has destroyed or ruined careers(pregnancy)destroyed marriages even broken people(divorce)


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ten Gimmicks:
> 
> 1. A rich face who buys air-time for his overlooked low card friends, so they can get exposure. And pays heels to not interfere in their matches.
> 
> ...


Those are all good but the first four are great. I'd love to see #3, a Jose Mourinho kind of guy.


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

Have they done The Blind Wrestler yet? It would get boring pretty quick but it seems kinda obvious.

Man Allergic To Gold - Brilliant wrestler but never given a title match on health grounds.

Cannibalism - Probably too much for a PG audience.

Hermaphrodite(unsure of spelling) - Can compete for all titles.

Schizophrenic - One man tag team.

The Clone - Uses the exact move-set of the guy he's wrestling.


----------



## glasgowglasgow (Jan 31, 2012)

A really heelish money lender who in these harsh economic times takes advantage of some of the lower mid-carders and when they cant pay the intrest gets his stable to break there legs.


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

Rayfain said:


> Have they done The Blind Wrestler yet? It would get boring pretty quick but it seems kinda obvious.


The Sandman did this in ECW....




Rayfain said:


> Schizophrenic - One man tag team.


Mick Foley started out with a Schizophrenic gimmick as Mankind, also Eric young kinda did the one man Tag Team in TNA



Rayfain said:


> The Clone - Uses the exact move-set of the guy he's wrestling.


There's an Indie guy called Player Uno who basically does this.


----------



## Taylor-sjfc (Jun 13, 2011)

Son of undertaker gimmick?


----------



## Marc"TheBeast" (Feb 13, 2012)

Theres a couple i'd like to see

1. A fun and energetic Gimmick, a bit like santino only a tad more serious, WWE did this alot in the attitude era, and i feel they need more of these, i also think that this is what Colt Cabana could have became.

2. A "White Trash" Gimmick, a real ******* "Wrassler" Kinda Like Trevor Murdoch, Unsure if this would bring much heat in the wwe, but would in alot of Indy Promotions. Comes to the ring to BoonDox Music

3. Zero 2 Hero Gimmick, Kinda like how Santino started, theres a Plant in the crowd and an open challenge is offered for the wwe to train one wrestler, resulting in said Wrestler turning face against the trainers/ wwe

These are just my ideas, they probably seem pretty bad, but wanted to give my 2 cents


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Marc"TheBeast" said:


> 2. A "White Trash" Gimmick, a real ******* "Wrassler" Kinda Like Trevor Murdoch, Unsure if this would bring much heat in the wwe, but would in alot of Indy Promotions. Comes to the ring to BoonDox Music


I have bad memories of Jamie Noble and Nidia.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Pojko said:


> I have bad memories of Jamie Noble and Nidia.


I have good memories of Nidia. I have no memories of Jamie Noble.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sonicslash said:


> As much as we bad mouth the creative writers of the WWE, making a gimmick is a very difficult thing to do.


i dont know why, they were doing a good job for nearly 40 years...and then took the ultimate shit when they entered the PG era. It's not a coincidence.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

I think that some of the wrestlers have decent foundation for gimmicks, but they're just not executed well enough to properly distinguish them from one another. 

Small tweaks could make a few of the characters a bit more interesting:

Wade Barrett: Hit-man. Takes wrestlers out, plants a rose on their body to leave his mark. He could have a hit list, similar to Henry's Hall of Pain or Orton's old Legend Killer list. Didn't he have a bounty hunter gimmick in FCW?

Cody Rhodes: I honestly thought that Cody was going to express his Dashing gimmick with his psycho gimmick to make a split minded character. Every now and then he could have his Dashing attitude but whenever his face is affected he could snap. His character could be completely erratic and unpredictable. Sort of like some watered down version of Patrick Bateman. 

CM Punk: Where did Punk's rebellion gimmick go? His anti corporate agenda could still work, along with a determination to break the mould of the bodybuilding superstars image. He could also express a down to earth, "for the people" attitude and stick up for the guys who don't have many opportunities due to politics. Maybe he could intentionally challenge guys who haven't held a world title yet every now and then. 

Dean Ambrose: Well, he hasn't been introduced yet but I feel his character could have good potential. He could initially weaken wrestlers from a psychological stand point and orchestrating catastrophic events without personally getting involved. When the time does come to fight, he can still show great skills and be a threatening force. He can also dismiss the idea of monsters having to be 300 pounds or whatever. Sort of like the antithesis to the Punk idea I just mentioned. Maybe he could also be manipulating and recruit a lot of guys to do his dirty work.

I don't really expect pro wrestling characters to have incredible depth. A lot of great gimmicks aren't that original. How many angry red neck characters are there?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Phil5991 said:


>


he was getting over with it too. shame they let him go.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Limbo said:


> I think that some of the wrestlers have decent foundation for gimmicks, but they're just not executed well enough to properly distinguish them from one another.
> 
> Small tweaks could make a few of the characters a bit more interesting:
> 
> ...


 Well said sir.


----------



## Under619Taker (Sep 22, 2004)

Joshi said:


> An openly gay wrestler who doesn't dress/act like a joke, even being badass and a serious contender.


Orlando Jordan? He wasn't a serious contender, but he was midcard if I remember correctly...


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

1. A heel Diva who looks Innocent,looks like a disney teen star not a WWE diva, Looks Innocent, Usually she acts like the perfect girl next door in front of the audience but she is a total bitch backstage. she is also manipulative and loves pitting superstars againts each other. she will manipulate a monster face to do heelish things by accusing other faces that they "bullied" her. she always acts like a victim in her promos by crying and acting like she is being bullied.

2. A heel Superstar who is not passionate about wrestling, he just do it for money. On backstage segments he refuses to train,he is just happy go lucky. He refuses to wear his belt, in fact his valet wears his belt. he just wrestle for money and always insult wrestling and say its stupid but he keeps on winning.

3. A good Guy and a bad guy as tag team champions- A heel and a face got paired up as a tag team, they dont get a long and they always fight but for some unknown reason they kept on winning as tag team champions.

4. A Japanese Wrestler with Super Sentai Gimmick- he screams the name of his techniques and finishers just like Fighting game characters, he do power ranger like poses, before and after his match.

5.a "blind" wrestler with superior senses. he can do matches even if "he cant see.

6.After his suspension, Make Evan Bourne the Kayfabe father of Kharma's son....Make him her kayfabe husband....


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Alex Riley - Because A-Ry sort of looks like John Cena, Zack Ryder uses him as a "rebound Broski". This relationship consists of Riley pushing Ryder's wheelchair around, and attempting to protect Ryder from weekly Kane rapings, which would lead to Kane eventually switching his full focus to A-Ry, calling him a disappointment and a failure, and trying to bring back the Riley that initially turned on The Miz.

Drew McIntyre - HHH's Chosen One. HHH starts heavily backing Drew McIntyre, out of a desire to continue Vince McMahon's previous vision of Drew as the future of the WWE.

Jinder Mahal - Snarky smartass who speaks mostly English, but uses Punjabi to deliver witty one liners.

Ricardo Rodriguez - Mexican Kennedy and Alberto Del Rio's official tag team partner


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

This isn't really a long term gimmick but I always thought it would make sense to have the Uso's do a heel angle against The Rock while he's here. 
Say he's a disgrace to the Samoan people, bring up him insulting Umaga etc. Plus it would tie in with the rest of the "breaking the fourth wall" angles.


----------



## ColonelBukkake (Feb 14, 2012)

pefect gimmick would be a guy who's like really strong and beats up bullies! you could call him billy the bully beater


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

Arcanine said:


> A nerdy/perfectionist type who uses calculations and angles to anticipate his every move, he cuts a promo before every match and gives an analysis on his opponent and an alloted time in which he feels he can beat them in, his finisher can involve him making mental measurements on his starting point and where the opponent should land, after each victory he tells his opppnents where they went wrongand then places a calling card on their chests and tells them to call him if they want advise.
> 
> Whenever he makes a mistake he repeats the move and makes it right, if something is out of place or incorrect backsltage he'll find the need to correct it, he hates lesser people who are lazy or sloppy in their ring work and if a match is poor or something goes wrong he'll come out to ringside and shout instructions on thr mic or will sit on commentary and point out little mistakes that occur throughout.


----------



## ColonelBukkake (Feb 14, 2012)

A wrestler who looks like a cat. Captain Meowman!


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

kersed said:


>


----------



## WolfHurricane (Feb 14, 2012)

Flawlessstuff said:


> 1. A heel Diva who looks Innocent,looks like a disney teen star not a WWE diva, Looks Innocent, Usually she acts like the perfect girl next door in front of the audience but she is a total bitch backstage. she is also manipulative and loves pitting superstars againts each other. she will manipulate a monster face to do heelish things by accusing other faces that they "bullied" her. she always acts like a victim in her promos by crying and acting like she is being bullied.
> 
> 3. A good Guy and a bad guy as tag team champions- A heel and a face got paired up as a tag team, they dont get a long and they always fight but for some unknown reason they kept on winning as tag team champions.


Liked these two the best. If they ever turned AJ or Kelly Kelly heel, number one would be perfect for them; the conniving bitchy heel who uses crocodile tears to get away with murder. Also, they should be paired up with a babyface, their boyfriend or whatever, that believes whatever they say and is willing to do anything and everything to keep them happy. Number three would also be pretty interesting too; they do the face/heel tag team every now and again, but they never stay together too much longer than a week, if more than that particular episode.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

A wrestler with a gambling problem. He bets for himself and when he loses he goes crazy and gets even more desparate. He could also bet against himself and get the last laugh at the end, by saying he threw the match and he wasn't fighting to his true potential. It is a good gimmick to maintain heel credibility.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

A Superstar who imitates the wrestler he faces. And beats them with their own finishing move. Name, The Plague


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Mason Ryan-An Honor Gimmick.He tells heels how fighting is an art and they are disgracing it with their underhanded tactics and how they should not underestimate or dishonor their opponents.
A-Ry-A Song lover Gimmick.Make him be losing a match then he gets a song in his head starts singing and he beats his opponents then he realizes the match is over and he won.
Tyler Reks-A Heel who believes the World was better when Dinosaurs ruled and that Humans should go back to their caveman ways make him show up dressed in animal skins with a club that he uses during his matches.
Curt Hawkins-He already has a cane give him a pimp gimmick.But make him face and let him help Babyfaces get Divas to like him.
P.S:This thread is less then a month old so I don't think this is thread bumping but if it is I'm sorry.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

true rebel said:


> Curt Hawkins-He already has a cane give him a pimp gimmick.But make him face and let him help Babyfaces get Divas to like him.


Since Ryder also has a cane now, they should reunite.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ten Gimmicks:
> 
> 1. A rich face who buys air-time for his overlooked low card friends, so they can get exposure. And pays heels to not interfere in their matches.
> 
> ...


Nice, you're good at this. Great job, mate.
(No joking.)


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

I always thought a Chav gimmick would be brilliant for a heel wrestler.

If you don't know what a Chav is Click Here!

Their entrance music could be some Happy Hardcore Dance music, Scooter or Special D or something.

A bit like this:






^Y'know what I mean? That cringe-worthy dance crap with high pitched chipmunk voices.

Seriously, my high school was infested with Chavs and I had to put up with 'em for 5 friggin' years.

They're thick as $hit but they don't take no crap from anyone. They have absolutely no sense of self-preservation and are very dangerous. Perfect wrestling gimmick.

Also, when they make their entrance they should come out dancing/raving and holding glowsticks like this:










Chavs also have a ready-made set of catchphrases such as:

"Who ya telling!?"
"Buzzin' mate!"
"Ya getting cheeky?"
"Ya getting clever?"
"Scratend"
"Ya bellend!"
"What you lookin' at!?"
"On a mish!" <--- Short for 'mission'.

And many others...


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> A Superstar who imitates the wrestler he faces. And beats them with their own finishing move. Name, The Plague


I think Charlie Haas had this gimmick before in wwe if i'm right..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

true rebel said:


> P.S:This thread is less then a month old so I don't think this is thread bumping but if it is I'm sorry.


Yes, it is. You should read the WWE section rules located in the General WWE section.


----------

